
Jaws Wired Shut: The culinary adventures of a fractured jaw patient - rms
http://jawswiredshut.tumblr.com/
======
jgamman
oh man, that takes me back - i had a similar experience for about 4 months
after a bad bicycle accident when i was a kid. the whole family sits down for
a roast dinner, the whizz of a blender and my portion poured out into a
modified tube dispenser - ah good time, good times. i still remember the
elation when i could open my mouth enough to eat baked beans. one at a time.

------
kingnothing
In one of the posts, she complains that she might not be getting enough
calories, etc. It seems like the easy solution would be to drink the meals
designed to be fed through enteral feeding tubes. You might need to add
something for flavor, but it would probably be one of the easiest things to
use in order to know that you're getting the necessary nutrition. At $1.70 for
500 calories, it's not too expensive and probably covered by insurance. e.g.
[http://www.jrsmedical.com/ENTERAL-
NUTRITION_FEED/NUTRITIONAL...](http://www.jrsmedical.com/ENTERAL-
NUTRITION_FEED/NUTRITIONAL_SUPPLEMENTS/NES9871616230/product.aspx)

I guess you'd also have to be drinking a fair amount of Metamucil to get your
fiber, too.

------
dimarco
I'm surprised that isn't my roommates tumblr page. He's a chef at one of the
best resturants here, just had his jaw wired shut after a hit and run. He's
been making the most incredible food for himself.

------
petemack
After getting jumped and getting my jaw broken in the fight, I lived off KFC
mashed potatoes with extra gravy, tomato soup, beer and banana milkshakes.

I ended up losing about 20 lbs off my already skinny frame even with chugging
as many weight gainer shakes as I could stomach per day.

------
ja27
I had a college roommate that went through this. After a week of Ensure and
blended stuff, he gave up and mostly lived on milkshakes and beer.

------
TweedHeads
I was in the same situation for three months after a bar fight I lost almost
10 years ago.

Forget about haute-cuisine, all you need is plenty of soup and smoothies.
You'll be amazed at how many different soups and creams you can come up with.

Broccoli, cauliflower, potato, carrot, pumpkin, chicken, etc, three times a
day or more.

The blender is your best friend.

